# eheim ecco filter parts



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

hi guys,

just got me a used eheim ecco canister filter for my 20 gal. just wanted to know other than getting spare parts online, where is a good source to get them locally? 

Thanks


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

I know Rogers Aquatics has a spare parts box. They got all kinds of parts in a box. Maybe you could call them and see if they got what your looking for. Although the parts may be used items. But not broken


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

try j&l aquatics, their website states that they have replacement parts.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

J&L should have it but if you aren't in a hurry, eheimparts.com or ebay tends to have the best selection and prices, even with shipping. Its great when the local shops have it by t if they don't it could take them a while to get it in.


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

X2 for J&L. Great prices too. Think they cover most of what woud need replacing. Impeller shaft assembly, o-ring. hoses etc.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Mmmm. Need to check that out. When I first got into Eheim. I look hi and low all over town for part. Finally settled with on-line and buying used filter for parts.


----------

